# 10yr old Zurn pex fitting tests (pics)



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently did a repipe in central Florida where the home had polybutylene pipe failing within just a few years after being built. Quest pex pipe was used for the repairs with Quest brass fittings. None of the pex had leaked even after 10 years. I removed the pex from the house during the repipe (where I used pex). Here are some photos.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I could post pictures like that of galvanized water pipe that has been installed for fifty years, what does ten years prove?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics. It took quite a few hard whacks with a hammer and flaring tool to get the fitting to split.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

And I could post pictures of galvanized pipe that rusted out in 15. It proves that materials can perform quite differently from one area to the next, and from one batch to the next.



Killertoiletspider said:


> I could post pictures like that of galvanized water pipe that has been installed for fifty years, what does ten years prove?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics. need to resize some more. Then I'll keep posting.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics All fittings are zurn/qest


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Trying to understand, what does splitting the fitting show/prove?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Trying to understand, what does splitting the fitting show/prove?


 I think he's showing that after 10 years in his areas water is very agreeable with those brass fittings and they are still quite strong.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Right. There was some embrittlement due to selective leaching aka de-alloying aka de-zincification but the fittings are still very strong and I'd say they have at lest another 10 years left in them. The interesting part in this case is that the polybutylene and copper pipes in this house failed in less than 10 years but the pex did not. This is the infamous zurn pex too. The pex pipe it self showed no (visible) signs of wear and tear.



TheMaster said:


> I think he's showing that after 10 years in his areas water is very agreeable with those brass fittings and they are still quite strong.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What great timing. You talk of 100 year old galvanized and I get a call last night at 7pm from a HO who has no water. Why? A galvanized pipe busted. How old is the house? 12 years old. Good thing the builder used galvo and not pex



Killertoiletspider said:


> I could post pictures like that of galvanized water pipe that has been installed for fifty years, what does ten years prove?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I cant believe how much glavy people use on water in FL.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, why not? It lasts forever you know :whistling2:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Zurn Pex exclusivly and have never had one problem.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Galvanized pipe and fittings are not legal for potable water here in BC.


----------

